# stuck streampost in SLX01



## motolatte

tried to pull the streampost out. I turned the Allen bolt, tried to slide it out and even down... I can literally ride down the street and it stays put, assembled it with carbon paste when I put it together and put grease on the wedge, any tips or tricks before I do something stupid?


----------



## STARNUT

Tap gently with a rubber mallet 

Starnut


----------



## BMCUSA

Grab the front and rear od the saddle and "move/twist" it from side to side - a gentle tap on the saddle nose is also a way to get it loose - if all this fails; use some WD-40, spray it where Sp & ST meet let the oil penetrate - give it 8-10 min and repeat the first described procedure.


----------



## Kenacycle

Yes, just use a mallet or even a medium duty hammer and do a quick and firm bang on the saddle directly over the seatpost. That should knock loose the quill wedge at the end of the seatpost, which has gotten to used to it's wedgie position. 

This kinda of problem happens with quill stems too. They get stuck after having wedged in for too long.


----------



## motolatte

too funny, Kenacycle... It's your old bike!!!


----------



## Kenacycle

motolatte said:


> too funny, Kenacycle... It's your old bike!!!



I know. It was stuck too when I tried to take the seatpost out when I was disassembled it.


----------



## Peanya

That's the one flaw of that design I see: there is no seal at the top of the seat tube to keep dirt from slowly getting into there and making it hard to remove. I've seen the 2010 line seems to have some kind of seal that goes at the top of the seat tube, and I've emailed BMC about it. However, they've never replied.


----------



## BMCUSA

Please contact BMC USA at: 1 800 819 4262 - talk to Devin - the part you are mentioning should have been included from the start. The former Distributor should have provided those.
Best regards

BMCUSA


----------



## motolatte

seat post unstuck, put electrical tape on front and back and it creaks no more... now to fix the creaky crank/BB problem...


----------



## gibson00

motolatte said:


> seat post unstuck, put electrical tape on front and back and it creaks no more... now to fix the creaky crank/BB problem...



Just wondering, were you ever able to fix the creaking BB?


----------



## motolatte

Yes, took the whole shooting match apart regreased everything, chain ring bolts, bb, spindle, threw back together and a month later it stopped.


----------



## btu

Did you use the procedure recommended by BMCUSA to get the seatpost loose, or something else?

Mine is stuck right now.

I loosened the cam lock and tried to take out the seatpost but was unable to do so. Pulled on it, tapped with a hammer, sprayed wd-40, sprayed windex (in case aluminum corrosion was the culprit) and all sorts of twisting and shaking. After doing this, the cam mechanism no longer locks, and on my ride yesterday the post slid down 3 cm, but it is still suck (unable to pull it out).

At this point I am really stuck and I'm not able to ride my bike! 

:mad2: 

Any ideas?


----------



## motolatte

I put a wood block on top of post and hit the block with a hammer pretty hard. Carbon assembly paste on post and grease on wedge after you put a strip of elctical tape on front and a strip on back to prevent squeeky seat post. One good crack usually gets mine loose.


----------



## boleiro

*Help? Seatpost slides down while riding, but I can't get the post out to adjust?????*

Hey BTU, did you ever get your seatpost issue figured out? I know this is an old thread, but your situation seems to be exactly what I am experiencing. My seatpost is slipping and I can't get it out either. I have actually been able to take the allen drew assembly at the top out and then I can take the seatpost out, but the quill and rod stay put, no budging that thing. Funny, I can push it down and move it up to a certain point, but not any higher than that. So I can't get the expander part out to see if I need to tight that or what? 

Help??



btu said:


> Did you use the procedure recommended by BMCUSA to get the seatpost loose, or something else?
> 
> Mine is stuck right now.
> 
> I loosened the cam lock and tried to take out the seatpost but was unable to do so. Pulled on it, tapped with a hammer, sprayed wd-40, sprayed windex (in case aluminum corrosion was the culprit) and all sorts of twisting and shaking. After doing this, the cam mechanism no longer locks, and on my ride yesterday the post slid down 3 cm, but it is still suck (unable to pull it out).
> 
> At this point I am really stuck and I'm not able to ride my bike!
> 
> :mad2:
> 
> Any ideas?


----------



## looigi

I don't think I can help you here but FWIW, if I'm having a tough time getting a post out, I turn the bike upside down, put my toes on the saddle, grab the frame near the BB and pull up. You can also do this lying on your back with the bike on top of you.

I keep the inside of the seat tube and the streampost itself completely clean and dry without any lubricants, paste or anything else. This helps keeps it from slipping without excessive tension on the expander, which can make it difficult to remove.


----------



## boleiro

thanks looigi... I actually got the seatpost out out last night with a similar technique to yours.

But, what I found out is that the carbon rod is separated from the metal piece attaching it to the screw. So, when I tighten it, it just separates more and thus won't hold when locked. So, I've been looking for replacement seatposts and rods... not easy!

What do you think about this replacement rod, I'm pretty sure it's for a new road racer or something, but, it looks exactly the same. And for $28, it wouldn't be the most expensive error I ever made if it isn't compatible...

BMC Streampost Standard Carbon Rod | Evans Cycles


----------



## boleiro

So I finally got ahold of a BMC dealer out of state and they got with their rep and came up with a replacment rod for the streampost for $39.00. Jumped on that after staring at the full streampost assembly for $249. 

One more argument for the "LBS" even if the aren't so local. Thank you C3 Bikes!


----------



## eljimberino

Wanted to share my experience this evening. 

Have a bike fit coming up and needed to be able to move the post up and down. 

Problem is the film I used to run along the stream post to keep it tighter had come away from the post and I pulled it off about 6 months ago. Therefore it wasn't coming up easily. 

I hadn't moved the post in about 16 months. 

The old tug on the bike with your feet on saddle trick wasn't working. 

So I tried to give it a few bangs downward, but this wasn't going to do the trick. 

In fact, it was making the job harder. 

In the end I put the bike in the stand upside down and clamped the frame just above the front derailleur. I then swapped my saddle out for a old one and started banging on the rails. Took about 30 mins. 

Lesson: if you've tapped your post make sure you don't pull off the excess.


----------

